# are optima batteries worth the extra cost?



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

I have read mixed reports about optima batteries so I am sure someone on this forum has used optimas.
if not optima what is best battery to use to start diesel tractor where battery is 4 feet from starter thanks in advance


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello startinghandle,

I've always had this same question in my mind, but the cost was too big of a factor for me to experiment with a gel-cell battery. My neighbor uses optima batteries in his '69 Camaro ('Bad 9er') drag racing car... due to the rough conditions of service. That's about the only local experience that I'm aware of.

In reading reviews of Optima batteries on the internet, many guys say they are not worth the extra money compared to a conventional lead acid battery. I always had the impression that I could get up to 10 years service from an Optima battery. Apparently, the quality of Optima batteries has declined since they moved their manufacturing facilities to Mexico. Others recommend the Odyssey extreme service battery over the Optima battery. The Odyssey battery appears to be a conventional lead acid battery.

Diesels are hard cranking due to the high compression. The old Ford diesel tractors use the 4DLT battery which is a huge battery with 800 CCA. You need to know what CCA battery your tractor requires, plus the dimensions of your battery tray to ensure it fits. Plus you have to pay attention to the battery height, or it may contact the hood. Optima or Odyssey or conventional battery? It's your choice, but do let forum members know what you decide and how it performs. I would say a tractor is "extreme service". 

Hopefully, someone on this forum has experience with Optima or Odyssey batteries, and will come forward with advice.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

increase the size of the battery cables, what you have may not be sufficient


----------



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

i have bought a conventional heavy duty battery which come from a trade supplier and I have also renewed the cable from battery to starter and now the tractor is starting good... I said to the battery supplier that I was thinking of buying an Optima battery and he used some strong words advising against it


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Optima battery's were good at one time but since they moved their manufacturing to Mexico their life expectancy is not the way it was. And I my self wouldn't buy or take one now with the quality of the battery now . I had one in my own truck it lasted nine years , put one in my work truck and it lasted three years. Just to show a point 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

One of the biggest drawbacks to the AGM batteries,is that if the charge rate from the alternator or generator is too high(above 8 amps),it damages them.
Also,they aren't good in a high-draw use,such as cold weather, on a diesel .
As others have stated,the quality has fallen,lately,..but the prices haven't !
Failure rates are higher,for the Optima batteries.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

I agree John , used to be with optima battery's you would put them in your vehicles if you had high draw situations and needed a battery that would be able to stand up to the draw , and be a starting battery for the consumer . Now the prices went up and quality went down . Isn't that the American way now , make junk and charge top dollar for it . 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sadly,...we live in a "throw away" society,now,my friend.
Car gets old,...junk it,Lawn tractor needs repair ,..scrap it.
Dog/cat gets sick abandon it !
Oh,for the days when QUALITY meant something,and people loved their animals !!


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

John I still prefer quality and I love my and my girls dog , prefer the dog over most people , but not my girl I love her and she's my lady 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

